# Thanks for the Pregnant Rat Oldtyme



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Well i know for definate now down i.......

Im not a happy chappy :censor:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

why u not happy rat bubs are ace, bet she has some lovely babies she is very pritty


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

mrs DD im sure he isnt happy because he doesnt want buba's yet? xx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> why u not happy rat bubs are ace, bet she has some lovely babies she is very pritty


Because shes only a baby herself and i wasnt sure whether i wanted to breed from her and if i did i would of liked to find a buck i think would have been suitable.

Wasnt how i planned my first litter of baby rats to be :devil:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Because shes only a baby herself and i wasnt sure whether i wanted to breed from her and if i did i would of liked to find a buck i think would have been suitable.
> 
> Wasnt how i planned my first litter of baby rats to be :devil:


 
oh well theres no doubt there! think of it as experience thats all you can do, good practise for future!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know you didn't want it this way, Mark, but you'll manage  Good luck! Let me know if you need any help


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I know you didn't want it this way, Mark, but you'll manage  Good luck! Let me know if you need any help


Thanks Jen.

Dont get me wrong i am excited about it and everything and being able to see baby rats grow and compare it with mice 

just a little pissed of it shappened like this but like you said lizardloverrach its all experience at the end of the day :whip:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You will be amazed by rat pinkies if you are used to mice only  Even we (Gary and I) were surprised after having just mouse bubs for so long. They are GIANT compared to meecicles *lol*


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Although she is still young if she is as big as the doe I have she will be fine with having a litter.
The litter are lovely anyway so I'd be anticipating what colours I would have from her.
They should be all blues and some will be quite nicely marked vari's.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I just hope she pops soon every day im worrying more and more lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

When did you get her, Mark? Rats are pregnant for about 21 days (usually spot on, actually).


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

if you had a problem with me wouldnt it have been better to pm me rather than on a thread,thats what pms are for,its very unlikely that she got pregnant at my house and if she did it was accidental,


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> When did you get her, Mark? Rats are pregnant for about 21 days (usually spot on, actually).


 
I've had rats give birth, regularly, at 23-24 days from observed matings.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> if you had a problem with me wouldnt it have been better to pm me rather than on a thread,thats what pms are for,its very unlikely that she got pregnant at my house and if she did it was accidental,


Can you remember when he got her from you oldtyme?

I don't think Mark has any bucks now though!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> Can you remember when he got her from you oldtyme?
> 
> I don't think Mark has any bucks now though!


i got her 2 week ago.

I do have 3 bucks now got them before i got her and shes never had any contact with any of the bucks i have my other girls are more at risk of getting caught because of the hole in the cage ( which is coverd up but they would still be able to chew through it )

Dawn can you remember when i got the russian blue from you im trying to figure out how old she is lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> if you had a problem with me wouldnt it have been better to pm me rather than on a thread,thats what pms are for,its very unlikely that she got pregnant at my house and if she did it was accidental,


I dont have a problem with you and if i did i would of walked straight out without her,i was just annoyed with the fact shes pregnant.

Which of course i understand accidents happen.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

saxon said:


> I've had rats give birth, regularly, at 23-24 days from observed matings.


 
Really?? I've only ever had does go over the 21 day mark when she's been stressed (rescues, etc).


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I dont have a problem with you and if i did i would of walked straight out without her,i was just annoyed with the fact shes pregnant.
> 
> Which of course i understand accidents happen.


 whats the point of this thread then???


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daz666 said:


> whats the point of this thread then???


Whats the point in your then?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Really?? I've only ever had does go over the 21 day mark when she's been stressed (rescues, etc).


Mine give birth at 23 days almost every time.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have smaller lines that can go to 24 days without any problems.
I have two does pregnant, mated ont he 4/5, neither have birthed yet.
I know it's justthe 22nd day but I'm expecting them to give birth onthe 27th at the earliest as one of them went 25 days the last time she had a litter. These are from observed single matings.

Mark it was the first mouse show I went to..
I think it was 2007, or January 2008, I honestly can't remember. I'll get in touch with Jake and ask him he'll remember he has the memory of an elephant!!!!!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I have smaller lines that can go to 24 days without any problems.
> I have two does pregnant, mated ont he 4/5, neither have birthed yet.
> I know it's justthe 22nd day but I'm expecting them to give birth onthe 27th at the earliest as one of them went 25 days the last time she had a litter. These are from observed single matings.
> 
> ...


Cheers  she too old to have a first litter then ?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Cheers  she too old to have a first litter then ?


I've edited my post Mark I think it was late 2007 or January 2008 I only had blues born in November and December 2007.
You got the black as well and they were from my pearl line. They were born early 2008!
I lived here when you got the hairless so she is a year old as well now. She was born at my old house.

In any event they will be old for first litters.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I've edited my post Mark I think it was late 2007 or January 2008 I only had blues born in November and December 2007.
> You got the black as well and they were from my pearl line. They were born early 2008!
> I lived here when you got the hairless so she is a year old as well now. She was born at my old house.
> 
> In any event they will be old for first litters.


I got the hooded and blue from you at the mouse show then i got the hairless and Silver Fawn hooded from your house.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I got the hooded and blue from you at the mouse show then i got the hairless and Silver Fawn hooded from your house.


Right I was thinking you'd got he black one but you didnt' I took her back home.
I'm going to ask Jake which show I was at when I met you all.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oldtyme i dont realy think mark has a problem with you i think its more of the fact he was a little unhapy she is pregnant and he doesnt want his first rat pregnancy to be an 'accedent' he wanted things to go smoothly and that he knew what was what but no he doesnt and he was a bit miffed you breed stunning rats and i have to say im very jeaulous of her...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mark just think of that annoying double glazing advert on TV
You buy one you get 10 free, I said you buy one ya get ten free :whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Mark just think of that annoying double glazing advert on TV
> You buy one you get 10 free, I said you buy one ya get ten free :whistling2:


:blowup::lol2::blowup:​


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think Mark was actually quite calm considering. I know if someone had given me a rat and I found out it was pregnant I'd be more than a little fed up, I'd be hopping. I think you're quite lucky that he wanted to breed, imagine if he was a pet home he'd be even angrier. I would be. That's very bad practise. Any idea of who the father is?

Judging by the pics, I'd be getting ready any day now. My does usually give birth on day 22-23. I remove them from the other girls and into their birthing cage around day 18-19 to give them a chance to get settled and make a nest - so if you've not done that yet, it might be a good idea to tonight.

Best of luck - if you need any info just shout. Here's a great page for breeding/birthing advice:
Breeding Rats


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I think Mark was actually quite calm considering. I know if someone had given me a rat and I found out it was pregnant I'd be more than a little fed up, I'd be hopping. I think you're quite lucky that he wanted to breed, imagine if he was a pet home he'd be even angrier. I would be. That's very bad practise. Any idea of who the father is?
> 
> Judging by the pics, I'd be getting ready any day now. My does usually give birth on day 22-23. I remove them from the other girls and into their birthing cage around day 18-19 to give them a chance to get settled and make a nest - so if you've not done that yet, it might be a good idea to tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lisa shes gave birth this morning tho about 11:30am, ive posted some pictures on another thread. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/310998-babies-here.html


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Doh - I completely missed it :blush:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oldtyme i dont realy think mark has a problem with you i think its more of the fact he was a little unhapy she is pregnant and he doesnt want his first rat pregnancy to be an 'accedent' he wanted things to go smoothly and that he knew what was what but no he doesnt and he was a bit miffed you breed stunning rats and i have to say im very jeaulous of her...


im also miffed that shes pregnant,my male broke out of his cage and got into another cage where my 2 hairless was and marks female was in with my hairless,he mustve been in there for no longer than 10 mins my hairless arent pregnant tho,id say shes an average rat if you wanna see some stunning rats ask saxon for a pic of her 2 males she got from me which are brothers to marks girl


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I think Mark was actually quite calm considering. I know if someone had given me a rat and I found out it was pregnant I'd be more than a little fed up, I'd be hopping. I think you're quite lucky that he wanted to breed, imagine if he was a pet home he'd be even angrier. I would be. That's very bad practise. Any idea of who the father is?
> 
> Judging by the pics, I'd be getting ready any day now. My does usually give birth on day 22-23. I remove them from the other girls and into their birthing cage around day 18-19 to give them a chance to get settled and make a nest - so if you've not done that yet, it might be a good idea to tonight.
> 
> ...


 
im very peeved myself,if i thought she was pregnant i wouldnt have let her go,yes i do know who the father is,yea the father shouldve been in a better cage but i did buy some off someone off here that was better than what i had in him and ive been waiting for over 2 months for it and still not received it but i have now got some cages thanx to saxon,so this will not occur in the future


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> im very peeved myself,if i thought she was pregnant i wouldnt have let her go,yes i do know who the father is,yea the father shouldve been in a better cage but i did buy some off someone off here that was better than what i had in him and ive been waiting for over 2 months for it and still not received it but i have now got some cages thanx to saxon,so this will not occur in the future


thats fair play accedents happen and i do not wish tthink this will happen again but if so you cannot provent accedents : victory: xx


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Whats the point in your then?


 because your a dick.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daz666 said:


> because your a dick.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> im also miffed that shes pregnant,my male broke out of his cage and got into another cage where my 2 hairless was and marks female was in with my hairless,he mustve been in there for no longer than 10 mins my hairless arent pregnant tho,id say shes an average rat if you wanna see some stunning rats ask saxon for a pic of her 2 males she got from me which are brothers to marks girl


yer i defo want 2 see pics, i just love looking at rattie pics :flrt:, im sure u would take the babies back when they are ready if mark dont want them, it has happened 2 me once b4 but my friend pmed me rather than making a thread n yes i had no idea either she was preg infact i would have thought it was impossible for her 2 get preg but she was n she did. its just one of them things an accident


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer i defo want 2 see pics, i just love looking at rattie pics :flrt:, im sure u would take the babies back when they are ready if mark dont want them, it has happened 2 me once b4 but my friend pmed me rather than making a thread n yes i had no idea either she was preg infact i would have thought it was impossible for her 2 get preg but she was n she did. its just one of them things an accident


 
that goes without saying of course id take the babies back but i doubt mark would struggle to find good homes for them as they'll be stunning babies


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My boys are lush and very well marked I think.

It's a real inconvenience when people 'owe' you cages or whatever and don't come up with them.
I'm pleased my spares have been put to good use.

I'll try and get pics of my boys for you later when I've got time.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

saxon said:


> My boys are lush and very well marked I think.
> 
> It's a real inconvenience when people 'owe' you cages or whatever and don't come up with them.
> I'm pleased my spares have been put to good use.
> ...


i know what u mean its a nightmer getting pics at the mo we are always so busy, so i know the feeling but cant wait 2 see em when u do take some, i saw the big vari male he was selling he was gorgeous 2, is he one of them??


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the big boy and then two of the youngsters as well.
The big boys markings are not as good as the two boys. If I'm lucky I may be able to make some very nicely marked vari's if I go the right way aobut........I'm away to find out how I go about it now.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Best cages if you've got escape artists are critter cages, they're all metal so they cant chew out.

Nightmare to clean though (at least the critter 3s are). :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Best cages if you've got escape artists are critter cages, they're all metal so they cant chew out.
> 
> Nightmare to clean though (at least the critter 3s are). :lol2:


I have given oldtyme two critters, a 1 and a 1&2 made into a 3, I don't like them though as I've had babies break legs getting them through the mesh.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont use them for babies. Hell, I dont use them at all if I can help it - they're horrible cages for access, cleaning, and bedding getting everywhere. But until they make an all metal non-chewable cage that is better, it's all I can recommend.

Unless of course they want to go out and pay £300 for a Brio...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I LURVE my duetto


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I dont use them for babies. Hell, I dont use them at all if I can help it - they're horrible cages for access, cleaning, and bedding getting everywhere. But until they make an all metal non-chewable cage that is better, it's all I can recommend.
> 
> Unless of course they want to go out and pay £300 for a Brio...


 
Yes I use a brio medium for the boys.

I'd love FN's or explorers if I had the space but I don't.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I use a Brio maxi for my girls and I love it (I wont keep girls in cages with plastic bases any more), I dont really like them for boys though as I've found they struggle in them when they're older. I've had an explorer, and a ferret nation, but IMO they take up too much floor area for the relatively small amount you can keep in them. Plus my does ate the trays in the explorer lol.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

oh no! just read this! hope mum and bubs are doing well! 
ive had females given me pregnant before.. i wasn't happy either as they were babies too.

gd luck


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 3 Explorers and a Ferret Nation and they are the best cages I have ever had!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would LOVE a triple FN... I saw one last week and although, I'd need a step stool to reach the top door, I love it!!!


----------

